

Ask HN: Project Feedback - equipping written stories with an awareness. - boot

Hi HN,<p>I made this webpage-story and was looking for feedback.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;inthehandsofothers.com<p>It reads similar to a choose-your-own-adventure, but there is more to it than that. It is supposed to be about improving upon the book medium by combining a written story with computing&#x2F;music&#x2F;etc. I haven&#x27;t got much support outside of people I directly know, so I was wondering if you could tell me what you think, and if you like the idea.
======
nahcub
I would put a link in the bottom of the page that gives a short explanation
about what the site is all about. That way, people can easily find that
information.

------
yread
You should change the title to a Show HN: a descriptive title :)

Edit: but it looks very cool, I liked the running part!

------
lavash
I think you it is better if you put a short tip for beginners. The
introduction that you show after entering number 2 is long. I prefer to learn
how to use a service fast and simple.

